# nscd causing trouble when installing software



## patpro (Oct 3, 2011)

Hello,

I'm running a FreeBSD 8.2 web server, hooked on an LDAP server to allow non-local users to log in the system and publish web pages. I've setup nscd to launch at startup. It works great unless I'm trying to add software that requires the creation of a user and/or group (using portinstall, pkg_add, or cd /usr/ports/x/y && make install).
Installation process can add users and groups if required, but when it tests that the account has been properly added, nscd replies the user or group is missing, because it's not in the cache yet. And then, install fails.

I have to manually shutdown nscd before installing software, and start it when I'm done. Is there any workaround?


----------



## swallowtail_butterfly (Oct 3, 2011)

It's known and has a workaround, see PR bin/119695.


----------



## patpro (Oct 3, 2011)

Ok, thank you for this fast reply. I didn't realize I could find an answer in the PR database 
I've patched and reinstalled /usr/sbin/pw and will try it ASAP.

edit: after some testing, I'm happy with this solution. Hopefully the patch will find its way to RELEASE...


----------

